# Canvasback duck club



## WaWaterfowler

Just saw DU's Waterdog TV program and they were in or near Reno, place called "canvasback duck club"; does anyone know about this place??


----------



## NV Quackhead

Private club next to Stillwater refuge. Over $30K to buy a membership, only hunts wednesdays, saturdays, and Sundays. Can be pretty good from what i have heard, never been there.


----------



## DUCKMANWEST

Welcome Quackhead and Waterfowler!!
I have been out there for an AKC hunt test but never had an invite to hunt. A little rich for my blood.


----------



## Chris Nicolai

They do OK there. I didn't think it was that pricey however. Talk to Dave Stanley. He owns the Reno Fly Shop and is the father and brother to some top notch callers! Super nice guy.

As far as I know, it is the biggest club in northern NV.


----------



## MJ

Albifrons said:


> They do OK there. I didn't think it was that pricey however. Talk to Dave Stanley. He owns the Reno Fly Shop and is the father and brother to some top notch callers! Super nice guy.
> 
> As far as I know, it is the biggest club in northern NV.



The last membership I saw for sale was $60k.


----------



## WaWaterfowler

Thanks for the information. I trully love duck hunting, but that is way out of any allowance that my wife would ever think I should have!


----------



## outdoor dosh

One of my buddies is a member, and usually gets birds. Used to go there as a kid, never hunted it though. Always have seem more birds there than on the public land on the other side of the fence. Everytime he invites me, I seem to have made plans already. I'll get out there this year I hope.


----------

